# Some recent smudges



## Smudge (Nov 20, 2010)

Just did this one up last weekend. 









Ice Fishing scene









Jags









Dovii


----------



## Smudge (Nov 20, 2010)

A few more


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

First of all, welcome to the forum! Beautiful work! Is "smudging" a specific technique? What type of tools, paper do you use? I love your style and the fish are phenomenal, my favorite being the one titled "jags".


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome. Those are charcoal aren't they?


----------



## Smudge (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey! Thanks folks. It's graphite pencil on vellum bristol board. I like the bristol because you can get the ultimate detail and a silky smooth texture. It's a little more work but the results are awesome. 

Smudging is just a term for smoothing out and spreading the pencil marks with a stomp. I just picked up the name "Smudge" from a friend of mine. haha.

-Nick


----------



## equusketch (Sep 8, 2010)

Ooh....Ahh...I love your work...it's so soft. I have recently just started working on bristol paper myself and am absolutely in love as I am a "smudger" myself. I was just going to ask what you use to blend your drawings. I use such things as q-tips, cotton balls and these little blendy stump thingies, but I find that they somewhat dilute the darker tones, so I usually have to go back with a darker pencil (then I get the urge to blend again...lol). I'm still learning. 

Anyway, I can't wait to see more of your work!


----------



## Smudge (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey thanks! Ya it's so much fun and every piece becomes a learning curve. I find with bristol paper you have to go over the same area several times, smudging and adding pencil, smudging and adding more pencil. I do this until I get the desired amount of laying, texture and the right shade. 

I use erasers almost as much as I use my stomp and smudger. Especially for highlights and adding cool textures. Kneaded erasers, Staedler eraser pencils, and gum erasers are my weapons of choice.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I thought a number 2 pencil was work.


----------



## jeremy johnson ink (Nov 30, 2010)

the work looks good, i like the outcome of your technique keep it up!


----------

